# Canada PR Process-when to apply for PR.



## shawalda (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,
I am an IT professional having experience of 4.6 years in sap.I am new to the PR process and hence having so many doubts.
1.The first question I have can I still apply for PR for this year quota?
2.Actually what are the timelines like how do we get to know that new quota has been started and we can apply?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi

for this year no....Current system fsw. Ends by 2014 dec. Most of the occupations are near cap.
By the time you take ur IELTS and degree accradation. It will be late. 

For next year you can google for "Express entry canada"


----------



## shawalda (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply..


----------

